# Ms MEdia Center

## vibidoo

Salut 

ça n'a aucun rapport avec Gentoo , mais je me demandais si vous aviez s'il existe une distri sous Linux que reprend les spécifcations de la machine media center de HP + MS .??

voir ici 

----------

## DuF

bah tu peux te le faire toi même, sinon il existe des méthodes prête à l'emploi pour faire des magnétoscopes numériques/décodeurs satellites/lecteur DVD, Divx, Xvid, Mp3, ogg/commandé par télécommande et d'autres trucs encores !

----------

## vibidoo

oui en terme de module je peux le faire moi même , mais je cherche plus une distri ou un soft qui gererais toute ses fonctions via une seul interface .

Car la force de ce truc c'est son interface qui est conviviale .

J'ai déjà installer une PCTV sous Gentoo , j'ai galérer 2 jours , mais en fin de compte j'y suis arrivé .

Mais mise à part le coté utilisation de xawtv , il fallait se creuser pour trouver comment enregistrer une chaine .

Y a bien un soft qui concurrence le Media Center sous Linux ???

----------

## arlequin

Y a ça: http://movix.sourceforge.net/

c'est fashion à mort   :Wink: 

----------

## ganjo

Cherche freevo et muvo

jconnais pas specialement mais jai un ami qui en a fait un magneto nuerique a coté de sa TV,  lecteur dvd, radio, ca affiche meme le programme TV... Avec vls et vlc ca lui sert de serv de stream pour ses potes de son imeubles (avec visionage des chaines cablés)

----------

## vibidoo

ok je vais faire un test avec freevo

et apparement on a même pas besoin d'installer KDE 

merci à tous

----------

## vibidoo

J'ai installé freevo ;j 'arrive à lancer l'interface . 

Mais je pige rien à la configuration des chaines . et les utilitaires qui existent ( grab_tv) sont pour les autres Pays . et Sourceforge est down !

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà configuré freevo pour les chaines Fr ?

----------

## DuF

tu peux peut être jeter un coup d'oeil de ce côté => http://eclipsedvd.christophefantoni.com/

Et plus particulièrement sur le Linux VDR Guide !

----------

## sergio

Va voir aussi cette URL

http://www.cadsoft.de/people/kls/vdr/

et aussi sur 

http://eclipsedvd.christophefantoni.com/linux-vdr-dev.html

La box qu'il préconise tourne sous Peanut Linux. Ca à l'air sympa...  :Smile: 

A+

----------

## DuF

pas très bien réveillé sergio, c'est le même lien que moi  :Wink: 

enfin bon 2 fois valents mieux qu'une, vidiboo pourra pas dire qu'il était pas au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## vibidoo

 :Smile: 

Bon j'ai trouvé pour Freevo 

il faut juste mettre 

```

Tv_settings = [ (‘30 la 5’,   ‘Arte’,     ‘30’),

                 (’28 la 3’ , ‘France 3’  , ‘28’)

                                                         ]

```

et surtout virer /tmp/TV.xml 

Mais par contre la gestion des enregistrements est pas encore actif

----------

## DuF

et alors t'en penses koi de freevo ?

je suis assez intéressé aussi (pas pour le moment pas le matos) mais si tu peux donner les détails du matos que tu utilises, et faire des screenshots pdt l'utilisation, ça serait cool   :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

hhahaha   :Wink: 

je voulais pas trop donner mon impression sur Freevo c'est un peu trop tôt ...

Comme Matos 

Carte mère Chaintech 6via6T c'est une S370

      ( chipset  694T +southbridge 686b ) , ce qui est cool c'est la carte son : cmi 8738 ( 6 canaux).

Carte Vidéo : Radeon 9000 128 Mo ( dri , activé) 

Carte Tv PCTV Miro ( BT848) , elle date de 5-6 ans .

 Celeron 1.2 Ghz , Ram 256Mo pc133

Carte PCI 3com 3c905TX

J'ai installé : 

Xfree 4.2.99-4 ( emerge) 

KDE 3.1          (emerge )

ALSA  0.9.6     ( bin)

BTTV  0.9.3     ( bin)

Freevo 1.3.2_pre1  (emerge)    

Je vous ferais bien des screenshots mais je sais pas comment on fait sous Linux !!! 

Je voulais pas trop m'avancer sur mes impressions car je sais pas si mon hardware est " optimisé " pour Gentoo .

Car en ce moment la lecture DVD rame à fond après 5 à 10 mn de lecture , et en plus il y a un petit décalage entre le son et l'image. ( Freevo utilise Mplayer )

La gestion du tuner TV est pas top l'écran se met à brouiller au bout de 30 à 40 mn.

Freevo utilise des fichiers xml pour afficher les programmes de chaque chaine ,  il faudrait que je pense à visiter les site webs des chaines pour voir les formats de fichiers . 

Par contre le son ( mp3 ) j'adore, Alsa est très bien gérer. 

Quand je dit que mon matos est pas "optimisé" pour Linux , c'est que je me méfie toujours des chipsets VIA , et là j'ai l'impression que les PCI sont mal gérés par le kernel 2.4.20.

Car souvent j'ai ma carte 3com qui n'arrive plus à accéder au serveur DHCP .

Allez hop dites moi les Manip pour les screenshots et je vous poste ça !

----------

## DuF

pour le screenshot :

import -window root fichier.png (ou .jpg comme tu veux)

Tu peux binder une touche pour faire ça, etc...

----------

## sergio

 *DuF wrote:*   

> pas très bien réveillé sergio, c'est le même lien que moi 
> 
> enfin bon 2 fois valents mieux qu'une, vidiboo pourra pas dire qu'il était pas au courant 

 

C'est vrai que manque de sommeil en ce moment...   :Confused: 

Toutes mes excuses...

A+

----------

## vibidoo

la commande import est inconnue !!!

j'ai fait un emerge gentoolkit et j'ai toujours pas la commande import

----------

## DuF

c'est peut être xv qui l'install, mais je ne sais pas vraiment en fait...

si tu as gimp tu peux faire une capture avec gimp mais ça risque d'être moins pratique ...

Sinon sergio pas obligé de t'excuser hein, je te charriais juste un peu  :Wink: 

ça m'arrive aussi des fois, sans forcément être fatigué :p

----------

